# wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Slopes gettin steeper.......

View attachment 9468


Monte "D" 2005 EL
Boli PC's (the chevron was riped by me accidentally)
Partagas PSP2
Monte #4
RASS

View attachment 9467


There's a drunk elf at my house that always smokes one of my cigars the day I get them. Damn ADHD elves, no patience!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My dear lord, man...sweet:dr you have a nice haul there Eric, enjoy them and Merry Christmas to you and Jessica my friend.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice haul !!!

Nice bonus for yourself, great way to bring the New Year in !!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks!!

Merry Christmas to you too Dave!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'll be over in 5 minutes!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Great timing, Ermo! Way to selbrate the end of school.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Great timing, Ermo! Way to selbrate the end of school.


Thats the main reason for them. Thanks!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice pickup!!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice. If that's all you get for Christmas I'd say you did very well.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

For that I don't think the title has enough e's  

Nice choices Eric! 
Merry Christmas too


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wow Eric! Happy Holidays to you!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

That is a very vulgar display of ****.....I love it lol
Very nice score Eric.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Hey Eric, I never did get your address. Drop me a PM will ya!

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr 

Great haul and Great Choices!!!

Johnny


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

"Slip Slidin' Away"! Nice!


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great looking stash!

Umm..have you spending your money on the smokes and not bed sheets, or even a bed frame for that matter?! (Based on first pic)


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> Umm..have you spending your money on the smokes and not bed sheets, or even a bed frame for that matter?! (Based on first pic)


You bought a bed frame instead of cigars ?!? :r What a terrible decision!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice haul, those are some awesome sticks.


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ermo said:


> You bought a bed frame instead of cigars ?!? :r What a terrible decision!!


touche! :w


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice get Ermo. Happy holidays.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> Great looking stash!
> 
> Umm..have you spending your money on the smokes and not bed sheets, or even a bed frame for that matter?! (Based on first pic)


At least he has his priorities in order! :r

Nice haul Eric, I have a couple boxes of the MC4s laying around, they are one of my faves. That damn elf stopped at my place when I got them too!


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Good God, MAN!!!! Thats the stuff dreams are made of......very nice haul. :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Down Elevator!!! Race you to the bottom!!! If I can ever find it!:hn


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

You don't need an elevator. Just jump, we'll catch you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> You don't need an elevator. Just jump, we'll catch you.


Who has hit the bottom to start the catching?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Who has hit the bottom to start the catching?


 I know I contiuuously stare at the bottom of my wallet.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I know I contiuuously stare at the bottom of my wallet.


Yeppers.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

very nice! You know how to treat yourself for Christmas


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dooooooood! I feel woozy seeing all those lovely sticks. Very nice pick up!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Slopes gettin steeper.......
> 
> View attachment 9468
> 
> ...


Very nice Eric. Congrats and Merry Christmas! Those Monte D's are very nice.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow....I need to make some purchases....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice haul bro...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

JFC!! :dr


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Excellent selections! What a beautiful sight. My mouth waters and my pulse races. :dr :dr


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Ermo,
When you post pictures please have Jessica hold them. I believe MRN actually insists this helps aging in the newest revision of his book.

Thanks
Management


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Ermo,
> When you post pictures please have Jessica hold them.
> Thanks, Management


Sorry, I didn't use the search on that.....

View attachment 9639


----------

